# oil light flashing



## mattfarkas (Dec 27, 2007)

I need some advice:
I have a bad oil leak on my 94 jetta, 143,000mi. i replaced the valve cover gasket. that helped but didn't stop all the leaks. now, after the car has warmed up and i come to stop, the oil light flashes. when the rpm's go up, the light stops.
the next weekend i replaced the oil pan gasket. the 94 had the windage tray, so i had to drop the oil pump to get it off. i put it all back together and start it up. the oil light flashes non stop from the get go, and the engine sounds awful, alot of metal on metal.
i assume its an oil pump issue , but it looked fine & i put it back in correctly....something is not adding up. any ideas?


----------



## bubba_vw (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: oil light flashing (mattfarkas)*

sounds like the pump is dead or the bottom end is toast. what weight of oil are u running?


----------



## mattfarkas (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: oil light flashing (bubba_vw)*

i'm running 5w30, pennzoil. the pump seemed fine when i had it out. gears turned fine, i put it back together correctly...how can you tell if it is bad?


----------



## bubba_vw (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: oil light flashing (mattfarkas)*

that is really light oil to be using. i would be using 10-40 or heavier. i work a service shop and i never put 5-30 in a VW


----------



## mattfarkas (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: oil light flashing (bubba_vw)*

i've been running the 5w30 for a year & a half with no issures. do you think switching oil will clear up the tapping & the oil light? 

I'm gonna try the 10w40 tonight & see what that does. if that does nothing, i'm contemplating putting a new pump in this weekend.


----------



## mattfarkas (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: oil light flashing (mattfarkas)*

i did not prime the oil pump before i put it back in. would that make a difference?


----------



## bubba_vw (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: oil light flashing (mattfarkas)*

even if u didn't the pump would have primed up after a few seconds of running the engine


----------



## mattfarkas (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: oil light flashing (bubba_vw)*

i ordered both oil sensors from germanautoparts.com and put them in. Light still flashes.
I bought a pressure gauge & checked pressure on both sensor locations. while i was doing this i noticed the tapping had gotten alot better. maybe the 10w40 circulated more?
anywho, sensor on the filter:
@Idle=38psi
@2000 rpm= 65psi
cylinder head sensor:
@idle=40 psi
@2000spm=57 psi
a friend reccomended a local vw repair man. i spoke with him. He thought both pressures sounded fine & the problem was in the sensor. reccomended just grounding both of them. 
what are your thoughts Bubba? you got an email i can hit you up at?


----------



## ylwmeansgo (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: oil light flashing (mattfarkas)*

Bad news dude, if you have been driving like that you will prolly start to hear that nice knocking noise from your bottom end being louder most likely you main bearings, if it ends up just being rod bearings your damn lucky.....this just happend on my buddies car 



_Modified by ylwmeansgo at 12:15 PM 3-19-2009_


----------



## mattfarkas (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: oil light flashing (ylwmeansgo)*

i haven't been driving it. just letting it idle in the driveway. hopefully that didn't do too much damage.
do i have to clear a code or something, cause i grounded my oil sensor wires & the light still just flashes.


----------

